# FR: (ne pas) savoir que/si + mode



## stoky

Could anyone give me some help with the verb savoir requiring the subjunctive?
I did not know that there would be a bull run in the street.

Je ne savais pas qu'il il aurait une course de taureaux dans la rue.

I have read that savoir in the negative takes the subjunctive.

Je ne savais pas qu'il y ait une course de taureaux dans la rue.   ???

Can someone tell me which is correct and when savoir requires usage of the subjunctive?  Thank you in advance.

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## Maître Capello

Apart from the typo, the former is correct, namely  _Je ne savais pas qu'il *y* aurait une course de taureaux dans la rue_. But the latter is definitely incorrect.

Besides, I can't think of any example where _Je ne savais pas que_ would be followed by a subjunctive (contrary to, e.g., _J'avais peur que_)…


----------



## geostan

Si la subordonnée n'est pas en doute, il n'y a pas de subjonctif.
Si, par contre, la subordonnée est envisagée comme une simple possibilité, on pourrait justifier un subjonctif.

Je ne savais pas qu'il était là. (En effet, il était là; pas de doute)
Je ne savais pas qu'on puisse souffrir à ce point. (Mais "pourrait" est également possible.)

Cheers!


----------



## Maître Capello

Tes phrases sont correctes, mais je trouve tes explications un peu imprécises… 

_Ne pas savoir que_ se construit d'ordinaire avec l'indicatif. Il est cependant *parfois* suivi du subjonctif, particulièrement lorsque le verbe est à un temps du passé (comme ici à l'imparfait), mais c'est une tournure soutenue.



> (Mais "pourrait" est également possible.)


Dans l'absolu, oui, mais pas dans le sens de la phrase avec le subjonctif. Pour le même sens, il faut mettre l'imparfait (_pouvait_), alors que le conditionnel (_pourrait_) indique une postériorité du passé (_Je ne savais pas à l'époque que plus tard on pourrait…_).


----------



## geostan

Je ne crois pas que le conditionnel soit forcément un temps du futur. On l'emploie également pour atténuer un présent. Dans la correspondance des temps, Grevisse observe que l'imparfait du subjonctif peut être l'équivalent du passé simple, de l'imparfait et du conditionnel. Or, dans l'exemple que j'ai donné, j'aurais pu écrire: Je ne savais pas qu'on pût souffrir à ce point. Et dans l'oral, ne substitue-t-on pas à l'imparfait le présent?

Mais tout cela à part, pour Stoky, l'indicatif sera beaucoup plus fréquent que le subjonctif.


----------



## itka

> Je ne savais pas qu'on puisse souffrir à ce point. (Mais "pourrait" est également possible.)


Ce sont des phrases si bizarres qu'on ne peut les lire sans se demander QUI pourrait dire ça ...

_"Je ne savais pas qu'on *pouvait* souffrir à ce point" _est la phrase normale qu'on pourra lire dans 99 % des cas et dire dans 100 % des cas...

Quant au conditionnel "pourrait", je ne lui vois guère d'autre sens dans ce contexte que celui que donne Maître Capello...
"Je ne savais pas* autrefois* qu'on pourrait souffrir _*plus tard*_ à ce point".

geostan, méfie-toi. Les remarques de Grevisse, sorties de leur contexte, peuvent aller à l'encontre du but recherché !

Tu dis en parlant du conditionnel :


> On l'emploie également pour atténuer un présent.


Bien sûr ! C'est même un de ses emplois les plus fréquents ... mais il n'a aucun rapport avec l'exemple dont nous traitons ici !

De même :


> Grevisse observe que l'imparfait du subjonctif peut être l'équivalent du passé simple, de l'imparfait et du conditionnel.


Sans doute... sans doute... si Grevisse le dit ! Mais franchement, l'imparfait du subjonctif équivalent du passé simple... ce n'est pas à la portée du premier grammairien venu ! ...Alors ici, où il s'agit d'aider des gens qui étudient le français, je crois que ces remarques n'ont pas leur place et ne peuvent qu'apporter plus de confusion encore.



> j'aurais pu écrire: Je ne savais pas qu'on pût souffrir à ce point.


Oui, et c'est moins choquant, car on a affaire, là, à une langue écrite, très recherchée et passablement rare... Mais la contigüité de "pût" et de "pue" fait que les francophones éviteront autant que possible d'écrire une telle phrase...

Pour ma part, je conseillerais de n'employer que l'indicatif après *savoir* ou *ne pas savoir*. Les phrases produites seront toujours simples, correctes et parfaitement compréhensibles.


----------



## Maître Capello

geostan said:


> Je ne crois pas que le conditionnel soit forcément un temps du futur. On l'emploie également pour atténuer un présent.


Je ne vois pas de quoi tu veux parler. Peux-tu STP fournir une référence (p.ex. Grevisse) et donner des exemples ?


> j'aurais pu écrire: Je ne savais pas qu'on pût souffrir à ce point.


Oui, cette phrase est correcte, mais je ne vois pas en quoi ça pourrait justifier ton conditionnel…


> Et dans l'oral, ne substitue-t-on pas à l'imparfait le présent?


Effectivement, à l'oral et de plus en plus souvent à l'écrit, on utilise le subjonctif présent à la place du subjonctif imparfait.


----------



## Maître Capello

itka said:


> Pour ma part, je conseillerais de n'employer que l'indicatif après *savoir* ou *ne pas savoir*. Les phrases produites seront toujours simples, correctes et parfaitement compréhensibles.


Je ne saurais mieux dire.


----------



## s3ct0r3

Je passais un examen aujourd'hui et ma prof les a corrigés. 
J'ai vulu ce que j'ai gagné et ai vu qu'elle a marqué mauvais ma réponse que cette phrase ne prend pas le sobjonctif : « Marquette sait que tu dors le vendredi à 21h00 ». Elle a dit « Marquette sait que tu *dormes* le vendredi à 21h00 » est correct.

Je l'ai défiée sur son raisonnement et elle insiste encore que j'ai tort et elle a raison.

Aidez-moi! J'ai de la preuve parce que je sais que j'avais raison.


----------



## marget

As far as I know, the subjunctive is not used after savoir even if this verb is in the negative.


----------



## s3ct0r3

J'ai vu quelque part que « savoir » prend le subjonctif seulement s'il est dans un contexte négatif. Mais, je déjà savais ça.

Je juste veux que quelqu'un me dise que « savoir » (dans un contexte affirmatif) ne prend pas le subjonctif pour preuve.


----------



## Monsieur Hoole

regarde ici: http://french.about.com/library/verb/bl-subjunctivator.htm

et non, il n'y a aucune raison pour utiliser le subjonctif ici.

M.H.


----------



## geostan

En effet, il n'y a pas de subjonctif après "savoir" dans l'exemple que tu cites. Il me semble curieux que ta prof croie le contraire.


----------



## itka

Tu as tout à fait raison, s3ctOr3 et ta prof se trompe. Quelquefois, on peut accepter les deux et discuter mais ici, non, il n'y a aucun doute. 

Tu peux lui dire que, après "savoir" à la forme affirmative, il n'y a jamais le subjonctif.


----------



## englishman

Il y a toutefois un curiosité de "savoir" et le subjonctif, á savoir:

"Je ne sache pas qu'il soit fini"

si je ne me trompe. Peut-être que le professeur pense à quelquechose comme ca ?


----------



## itka

Il s'agit de tout autre chose. C'est en effet une curiosité... Il n'y a aucune raison particulière d'employer ce subjonctif. La phrase signifie : je ne sais pas, avec une nuance très légère qui atténue un peu le sens. C'est un peu moins "affirmatif" que "je ne sais pas"...
Elle est surtout très littéraire et très peu employée. Le plus souvent, on la trouve maintenant avec une intention ironique.

Je ne vois pas comment le professeur de s2ctOr3 aurait confondu ces deux phrases qui sont très différentes... Je pense plutôt à une erreur tout simplement (Rappelons que l'erreur est humaine ! )


----------



## englishman

itka said:


> Je ne vois pas comment le professeur de s2ctOr3 aurait confondu ces deux phrases qui sont très différentes... Je pense plutôt à une erreur tout simplement (Rappelons que l'erreur est humaine ! )



Je suggérais plutôt que le prof. a confondu "savoir + subjonctif = insolite"  avec "savoir = subjonctif". Oui, c'était une erreur mais je essayais d'expliquer pourquoi il l'a fait.


----------



## je-ne-regrette-rien

Avec cette phrase, on doit utiliser le subjonctif, non?

'Il ne sait pas encore que son frère soit une des stars les plus populaires de France.'


----------



## arundhati

Non ! 
"Il ne sait pas encore que son frère est une des stars les plus populaires de France."


----------



## bopli

je-ne-regrette-rien said:


> Avec cette phrase, on doit utiliser le subjonctif, non?



désolée, non...

'Il ne sait pas encore que son frère soit est une des stars les plus populaires de France.'


----------



## je-ne-regrette-rien

pourquoi    ?


----------



## itka

Pourquoi quoi ? Pourquoi l'indicatif ? 
Le verbe "savoir" se construit toujours (99 % des cas !) avec l'indicatif :
_Je sais qu'il viendra.
Je ne sais pas s'il viendra.
Sais-tu s'il viendra ?_

*Le* cas (unique) où savoir se construit avec un subjonctif n'est pas à apprendre, il suffit de se souvenir que c'est (très rarement) possible : 
Je ne sache pas qu'il soit venu. = Je ne sais pas qu'il est venu


----------



## macdevster

Would the second clause be in the subjunctive in this case, since savoir is in the negative?

_Puisque tu es américaine, il faut que tu te renseignes au CROUS parce que je ne sais pas si les étrangers peuvent / puissent s'inscrire._

Merci d'avance!


----------



## CapnPrep

_peuvent_ 

You never find the subjunctive in an interrogative _si_-clause.


----------



## geostan

macdevster said:


> Would the second clause be in the subjunctive in this case, since savoir is in the negative?
> 
> _Puisque tu es américaine, il faut que tu te renseignes au CROUS parce que je ne sais pas si les étrangers peuvent / puissent s'inscrire._



Even if _que_ were used, I would not use the subjunctive, except with the special expression _je ne sache pas que_.


----------



## Riverby

Do you use the subjunctive or the indicative in sentences like A-B? In them, […] _vouloir_ [is] followed by an infinitive preceding _que_:

  […]

A. Je veux savoir que tu *es* sauf.
B. Je veux savoir que tu *sois* sauf.

  Which of these is right/wrong?


----------



## janpol

je mettrais l'indicatif 'A' […]


----------



## virtualemotion

Je mettrais l'indicatif aussi.


----------



## itka

Indicatif, bien sûr.

Mais tes phrases A et B ne correspondent pas, je crois, à ce que tu veux dire : 
A. Je veux savoir que tu *es* sauf. ---> je veux savoir *si* tu es sauf.
B. Je veux savoir que tu *sois* sauf.


----------



## iceman77

I know that "je ne sais pas que" is followed by the subjunctive, but do you use subjunctive after "je ne sais pas si" since the "si" already indicates doubt?

- Je ne sais pas s'il peut réussir.
or...
- Je ne sais pas s'il puisse réussir.

D'avance merci !


----------



## Fredddd

Wait a minute. "je ne sais pas que "+ subj ? "Je ne sais pas que" is a difficult one because either you know or you don't, so you can't say something that you don't know. I"d rather say "je ne savais pas que tu étais anglais" (no subj there)
As for "Je ne sais pas si... tu es anglais, mais tu parles bien français (par exemple ;-)" No subj there either.
Maybe a teacher could explain it better than I do. Sorry if I'm not crystal clear here.
PS : Hello new member and welcome to the forum !
PS 2 : je ne sais si je me suis bien fait comprendre ;-) mais tu peux dire "je ne sais pas s'il peut venir" the other option is not an option.


----------



## hlaernorn

"Je ne sais pas s'il peut réussir". No subjonctive, though for some reason you would have to say "Je ne suis pas sûr qu'il _puisse _réussir".

As for "Je ne sais pas que" (I don't know that...), as Fred said, we don't get to say it often  But if we did though, there would be no subjunctive either.
Hope that was clear enough.


----------



## SydneyBox

*Je ne savais pas qu’il fallait que vous y alliez*


Hi,

The sentence above  is from a set of grammar drills 
I would expect the subjunctive mood to be used after the negative form of "savoir que". I am puzzled because "il fallait" looks like the *indicative* mood of the  imperfect tense  to me.


I see from Wordreference conjugator that  the the Subjunctive imperfect of "Falloir" is "fallût". This is not a form I have ever seen before. Can you clarify why the sentence does not read as follows:-  *J*e ne savais pas qu’il *fallût *que vous y alliez


Thank you


----------



## janpol

l'emploi du verbe "falloir" conduit à mettre le verbe qui suit (aller) au subjonctif, pas le verbe falloir lui-même
"je ne savais pas" n'induit pas l'emploi du subjonctif : je ne savais pas qu'il était venu / qu'il se conduisait ainsi / qu'il parlait le chinois ...


----------



## SydneyBox

Merci beaucoup janpol 
Je suis sûr que vous avez raison mais j’ai lu le suivant sur 

http://french.about.com/od/grammar/qt/subjunctive_savoir.htm




_"Savoir_ may require the subjunctive, depending on whether it is used affirmatively, negatively, or interrogatively:

_Je sais que vous avez raison._
I know you're right.
_Je ne sais pas que vous ayez raison._
I don't know if you're right.
_Sais-tu si j'aie raison ?"_


----------



## ogspog89

Dear SydneyBox,

If I'm correct, you're asking why "je ne savais pas que" didn't follow with a subjunctive clause. This is because the subjunctive doesn't follow "savoir que" even in the negative - You could say it is because you're stating a fact.

*I didn't know that *fact**

I think you're confusing it with constructions like "penser que" which follow with the subjunctive in questions and negatives because there is an element of doubt. eg. _Je ne pensais pas qu'il vienne._ 

*I didn't think that *possibility*

*I hope this helps 

P.S. Subjunctive in imperfect and pluperfect forms are rare and almost unused these days. Replaced with either past or present subjunctive.

_____________

*EDIT: *After some deliberation, and reading your link, I think _Je ne savais pas que _doesn't follow with the subjunctive because "il fallait que vous y alliez" is a fact rather than a possibility. The meaning is "I didn't know that you needed to go there" rather than "I didn't know whether you needed to go there" (which would require the subjunctive according to your link and would be better phrased differently). In your third example there is "si" rather than "que" so there isn't a subjunctive clause.


----------



## Oddmania

> _Je sais que vous avez raison._
> I know you're right.
> _Je ne sais pas que vous ayez raison._ As in English, I wouldn't use _que_, I would use _si _(= _if/whether_) : _Je ne sais *si *vous *avez *raison._
> I don't know if you're right.
> Sais-tu si j'aie raison_?_ Same here, I wouldn't use the subjonctive. First, because there is no _que_, and _que _is  (most of the time) required so that there's the subjunctive mood.  Secondly, because it simply doesn't sound right. You can't make out  whether you say _j'ai _or _j'aie_, but if you change the person, and say_ Sais-tu s'*il ait* raison_, you know (at least I know) it doesn't sound good! _ "_


----------



## CapnPrep

About.com contains a lot of misinformation, unfortunately. As Oddmania said, the last two examples on that page are incorrect.

_Ne pas savoir que_ is followed by the subjunctive in two literary constructions:

_Oh ! je ne savais pas qu'on *souffrît* à ce point !_ (Hugo, cited in _Le Bon usage_ §1126, b). _Je ne savais point qu'elle m'*aimât*_ (Claudel, TLFi). In this case the meaning is "I never even suspected that…", and _savoir_ is usually in the imperfect.
_Je ne sache pas que…_, where _savoir_ itself is in the subjunctive.
You can find more examples, details, and discussion in the following threads:
FR: (ne pas) savoir que/si + mode
[…]


----------



## janpol

> _Oh ! je ne savais pas qu'on *souffrît* à ce point !_ (Hugo, cited in _Le Bon usage_ §1126, b). _Je ne savais point qu'elle m'*aimât*_ (Claudel, TLFi). In this case the meaning is "I never even suspected that…", and _savoir_ is usually in the imperfect.
> _Je ne sache pas que…_, where _savoir_ itself is in the subjunctive


 
Ces exemples sont certes littéraires mais ils sont aussi fort rares et relativement anciens. Je n'arrive pas à vraiment saisir ce qu'apporte en plus l'emploi du subjonctif dans ces phrases d'Hugo et de Claudel.
"Je ne sache pas" : Bescherelle parle d'"emploi archaïsant".


----------



## Midtiti

Peut-être que "je ne sais pas que" (que personne ne dit jamais...) était employé avec un subjonctif, dans le temps (dans le temps où les gens utilisaient leur subjonctif, y-compris imparfait, y-compris à l'oral). Notez que ce n'est qu'une supposition.
Alors la règle d'à l'époque dit "je ne sais pas que + subjonctif", et cette règle serait à l'origine de ce qui est toujours enseigné à l'étranger aujourd'hui (d'après ce que j'ai cru comprendre).
Parce-que quand on dit "je ne sais pas que", eh bien on ne sait pas. Et à la base, si on ne sait pas (au moment où on parle) alors on doit employer le subjonctif, je crois.
Mais ça n'a pas d'intérêt sauf par curiosité, vu qu'on ne dit jamais "je ne sais pas que...". On dit de nos jours "je ne sais pas si...".

Quant au reste :
"Elle ne sait pas que Pierre est arrivé." _indicatif _(en français contemporain, en tout cas). Logiquement, la personne qui parle sait que Pierre est arrivé (puisqu'elle le dit...).
"Je ne savais pas que Pierre était arrivé." _indicatif_. Au moment où je dis la phrase, je sais que Pierre était arrivé (à ce moment-là). Là encore, peut-être qu'à une époque lointaine, on employait le subjonctif ?

Enfin, je me base sur la logique espagnole pour dire ça. Vu qu'ils emploient beaucoup plus leurs subjonctifs, ils savent mieux s'en servir et se rappellent des règles (si c'étaient les mêmes).


----------



## glafarga

Ça fait bizare de savoir qu'une année s'est écoulée depuis la dernière fois qu'on s'est vus.

I have a question about this statement, is it correctly formulated or would one need to use the *subjonctif passé*?

For instance:

Ça fait bizare de savoir qu'une année se *soit* écoulée....

yes? no? maybe so?


----------



## MarcusK

Here the indicative is correct (ça fait bizarre de savoir qu'une année s'est écoulée), because it refers to a fact.


----------



## SydneyBox

CapnPrep said:


> About.com contains a lot of misinformation, unfortunately. As Oddmania said, the last two examples on that page are incorrect....



For any future readers of this thread I see that the page on  http://french.about.com/od/grammar/qt/subjunctive_savoir.htm has been amended. It now reads:-
_"Savoir que_ is not normally used in negative and interrogative statements; it's far more natural to use _si_, which means of course* no subjunctive:"


----------



## JeanDeSponde

SydneyBox said:


> _"Savoir que_ is not normally used in negative and interrogative statements; it's far more natural to use _si_, which means of course* no subjunctive:" [About.com]


This "rule" is misleading as well: _Sais-tu *qu*'il a raison ?_ is usual and correct (and of course has not the same meaning as _Sais-tu s'il a raison ?_)
(And same for _Il ne sait pas que About.com est souvent erroné_...)


----------

